# Meet Heather Silvermane (D'Argent)



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

This is my lovely girl Heather. She is a Dumbo Black Silvermane (D'argent)

I was trying to get some pics of her to try out the lightbox I made and she needed to have a snuggle session  Was loving getting some ear scritches <3 Who says girls don't love a good calm love session pfft

She is 9 weeks old almost, born on Halloween!




















For more/bigger pics on my facebook


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

What a cutie do you have a pic of your lightbix and your setting like what kind of table you use...thanks


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> What a cutie do you have a pic of your lightbix and your setting like what kind of table you use...thanks


I'm not very happy with it, the photos are kindof mehl. I'm going to have to play around with it more.

But this is what I copied pretty much exactly, except I used white cloth instead of paper
http://simplycooked.blogspot.com/2010/03/light-box-for-staging-food-photography.html

but I may try something like this instead
http://wholefully.com/2011/10/27/how-to-build-your-own-lightbox-for-cheap/

I need to get a second lamp lol


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> I'm not very happy with it, the photos are kindof mehl. I'm going to have to play around with it more.But this is what I copied pretty much exactly, except I used white cloth instead of paperhttp://simplycooked.blogspot.com/2010/03/light-box-for-staging-food-photography.htmlbut I may try something like this insteadhttp://wholefully.com/2011/10/27/how-to-build-your-own-lightbox-for-cheap/I need to get a second lamp lol


Yep the paper wouldn't last 1 min for a rat, lol. Plain white cotton cloth I'm guessing?


----------

